# Friends Hut, need some info



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Ok, so Im going to the Friends Hut in two weeks. Im just looking for some info from anyone thats been there. I know its 11 miles in, and in large avalanche terrain. Whats the ski in like, how bad are the dangers, or just your view of it, anything would be helpful.

Thanks
Josh


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Friends*

What approach are you planning? Crested Butte? Aspen?


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

Crested Butte side


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*As I recall...*

it's been a few years you're pretty good coming up Brush Creek. If you stay on route your exposure will most be limited to very short length slopes above the trail. Maintain spacing at those points and bring appropriate gear and you will remain in timber or minimal exposure


----------

